

Google's App Engine to get Java? - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/get-ready-for-java-on-appengine/

======
fortes
Warning: All the "content" in that post is contained within the title line.
Could have been a single tweet. Nothing certain, but rumored to be late May.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I've highlighted the really important content that required this to be a blog
post:

[http://img.skitch.com/20090326-kmtrsapyef3p4r679r9wmi93sq.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20090326-kmtrsapyef3p4r679r9wmi93sq.jpg)

------
icey
If this happens, what is the likelihood of any of the JVM languages working
there as well? (I haven't used GAE, so I have no idea how it is with
libraries.)

It'd be fun to have Jython, JRuby, Groovy, Clojure, etc on GAE.

~~~
lsb
Just like Google Code was aimed, tangentially at least, at reducing the number
of software licenses, it'd be a major coup for GOOG to establish a VM for
languages big and small.

------
bprater
Is it a surprising choice? Do you think they would have been better off
targeting more hackerly type language, since companies aren't going to be too
quick in moving to AppEngine in the early term?

------
smharris65
I would be interested in the memory limitations Google would impose. Java
pretty much requires lots at startup. Would Google charge for more memory?

~~~
mikedouglas
Google has a few Java properties. I'd be really surprised if they hadn't
already solved this.

------
nl
It's not exactly news.

A Googler accidentally mentioned this at their dev. conference in India last
year.

The "other language" (which has been in the AppEngine roadmap for a long time)
was always going to be either Java or Javascript, but all the bets were on
Java

~~~
nl
Here's a link on the Indian story: [http://www.controlenter.in/2008/10/google-
developer-day-bang...](http://www.controlenter.in/2008/10/google-developer-
day-bangalore-google-app-engine-to-support-java-android-sdk-release-on-
oct-22/)

